# Mini Stepper



## HOBIE (Dec 14, 2014)

Have had one of these for a while now & I use it a lot. 1000 today  instead of being out on bike. The adjustment is set to full & gets you heart going. Only costs approx. £30 odd but good


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Dec 15, 2014)

Where did you get it from Hobie?


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 15, 2014)

Argos, Amazon sell them Mrs Mad.  Take little space up in house. & I normally go on when there is a advert on tv. If my bg is heading in wrong direction or if I feel I have sat down to long its out. I have worn 3 of them out . The one I have at moment has more than 80,000 steps.  Mad


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 15, 2014)

I've got one and it was very useful when I was building muscle earlier in the year


----------

